# Aster K4 ebay economical price



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is an opportunity for those steam nuts to get an excellent product for reasonable price on ebay:
Aster I Gauge Live Steam K4 Pennsylvania Pacific 1984 Item number: 160308988513 
Good luck


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Charles,
Depends what you mean by economical price.
With 7 odd hours still to go, I have a feeling that it will go for a lot more than the $1825 that it is at.
BUT, what is an Aster K4 really worth?
I do not think that the gas burner and boiler design was one of Aster's best.
Makes a funny noise, and the water gauge is set too low, and I doubt if they are still providing replacement boilers for those that ruin them!
So, do you buy it with a plan to re-boiler it as I did with my NYC/CP Hudson?
I don't really think that they are going to hold their value as much as some, and I would be surprised if it reaches $3000.
What do you think?
All the best,
David Leech,
Delta, Canada


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

David
Given the bid price and the cost of most current offerings, seems reasonable if the bid was to end, NOW.
We have owned two K4, never a boiler problem. The boiler problem was related to production run of serial 1-75 (if I recall). One fix for the protection of the boiler is to turn the burner upside down. The other was to utilize the tent technique on the burner (radiant). As for the water glass always ran the engine "wet."
Probably the marketable aspect for the engine is that it is a Pacific and the only US mainline one offered, well that and the Aster name is a plus.

As for gas fired learning the controls of the gas flow and radiant burner not only make it efficient and very quite. The NYC Hudson had more jet noise stock than K4.

Personal bias...PRR fan and the K4 got me into the hobby!

Most of them have been selling around 3-4K. 

Interesting, if ebay bidders would hold off until the last minute/second bidding in a "low ball" fashion most item could be purchased for a very few dollars, but that is not in our nature...."got to have!"


----------



## danielstroka (Jan 10, 2008)

If you open the larger images this engine looks pretty beat up. Maybe it's just cosmetic, hard to tell or maybe I do not want others to bid on this so I could score a bargain on EBay - not









I'm not trying to start a war but if another manufacturer made a K-4 in 1:32 live steam (either butane or alcohol) or if it was remade by Aster (which IMO is unlikely) the price of the current Aster K-4's would plummet. Similar to what has happened in the O gauge markets for Lionel "collectors" items when MTH came along. Now I have opened myself up for all kinds of trouble....


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan
As you have stated, Aster will not remake the K4 and given the present state of its market or the world market in general neither will anyone else(IMHO). You could buy it and part it out, I know someone that would be glad to get discounted parts no longer available and you could make your money back. I guess shortly we will know its value to the market place on ebay based on the condition.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

The seller has provided some good photo's of engine. The K4 has a lot of detail, even on the bottom of the engine. 
Charles, is the K4 equalized, sprung, or a combination of the two?


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve-
Equalized spring action on the K4


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Word is sold for 2895


----------

